
Ask HN: What's your favorite way of getting a web app up quickly in 2020? - throwaway_yc
I am still frustrated with the amount of incidental complexity required whenever I want to do this. My latest attempt was to use a Digital Ocean droplet with Django pre-installed. I guess the biggest issue there was setting up something so that I could easily deploy my local version to the droplet (ended up using git&#x2F;Github), and ensuring those two environments were in sync. I looked into Docker in some detail about a year ago, and I think it&#x27;s the only pretty good solution for this I&#x27;ve come across—but there&#x27;s a steep up front cost in learning&#x2F;setup etc. (or so it seems).<p>What services and technologies do you use when you&#x27;d like to quickly build a web app which may never be more than a prototype, but may also turn into something real? A big aspect of what I&#x27;m wondering is about automatically setting something up for keeping local&#x2F;production environments in sync, quickly deploying to production, and not having to mess with a bunch of server configuration things, user accounts, security, etc.
======
tboyd47
Still Heroku.

